# Dead space



## chronoteeth (Oct 16, 2008)

4 words: Right bumper = Curb stomp

Dear god is it GOOD.


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

Really?? Mother loving yes! Sweet Hey zeus yes!


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 16, 2008)

Isaac is the new gordon freeman. He just kicks so much ass AND he's an engineer


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

chronoteeth said:


> Isaac is the new gordon freeman. He just kicks so much ass AND he's an engineer



I know! That means he can construct turrets! *kicked out of thread*

Aye, they threw in the engineer factor cause well, the main character in a horror game has to be some wimp or its just not scary.


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 16, 2008)

He's also a miner :I


----------



## Gol22 (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess.

Yeah, games baddass. Love giving the good ol' foot to the head just as they are dead.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 17, 2008)

This game looks so awesome. I love horror games.

Since I am lazy and don't feel like looking, will it be out for PC too?


----------



## Rayne (Oct 17, 2008)

skittle said:


> This game looks so awesome. I love horror games.
> 
> Since I am lazy and don't feel like looking, will it be out for PC too?



Yes, starting on the 20th.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 17, 2008)

Rayne said:


> Yes, starting on the 20th.


Awesooooome! *dances*


----------



## Teco (Oct 17, 2008)

chronoteeth said:


> He's also a miner :I


  Shoot, now its not scary anymore -.-
A two job working man on a space station? Ya be crazy to mess with that dude *punched*


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 17, 2008)

Teco said:


> Shoot, now its not scary anymore -.-
> A two job working man on a space station? Ya be crazy to mess with that dude *punched*



Who's balding and in his late 30s early 40s and has aftershadow


----------



## Beck (Oct 17, 2008)

i just ordered this and at the same time i just beat doom3... which scared the piss out of me. so well see what happens =|


----------



## Molotov (Oct 18, 2008)

FOOT STOMP!! FOOT STOMP!! FOOT STOMP!!
...Yeah, you can easily tell I love the "making-sure-they-stay-dead" method. Also want to play this, but no 360, sadly. Going to bug others that have one *and* this game.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 18, 2008)

I am SAD!! My computer doesn't have a high enough processor (2.2 GHz) the game require 2.8 GHz but my memory card is above minimum and it suggests 2GB of RAM on MINIMUM for Vista which I have. Not SUGGESTED that I can find yet.

I run an ASUS from the F3 series, can't remember what model exactly. My mate thinks I might be able to pull it off, what ya think?

I run off a lappy since I'm not too fond of desktops.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 18, 2008)

I saw the commercial for that game and I have to say it looks amazing, can't wait to play it.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 18, 2008)

So I showed my friend a trailer and he ran out and bought the game for the PS3. We waited until it got dark, shut the lights off and played it on a HUGE 1080p HD TV.

Fuckin' bloody Oh My God AMAZING!!!


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 19, 2008)

Odd, why haven't I heard of this now?

Or for that matter, why am I interested in yet another gritty shooter game using only various shades of gray and brown in its color palette, set in a future universe on some installation overrun by grotesque monstrosities?


----------



## chronoteeth (Oct 19, 2008)

Cause it's fun.

All this whining and generic shit is futile.

If it's fun, play it.

Stop caring about any of the other crap and just enjoy a god damned game.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 19, 2008)

chronoteeth said:


> Cause it's fun.
> 
> All this whining and generic shit is futile.
> 
> ...



Well excuuuuuuuse me, Princess!

I never said it didn't look like fun, I just said the only thing ungeneric about it was the fact you don't play as some sort of Space Marine.

I probably won't pick it up, though, since I'm broke at the moment and C&C:TFD and my good ol' N64 are good enough to keep me entertained when I feel like playing a game...


----------



## Skittle (Oct 19, 2008)

SPACE MARINES ATTACK!!!!

Wait, it's not that generic after having seen it in person being played. The mosters and AI are interesting and the weapons rock. The graphics are pretty sweet too.


----------



## Teco (Oct 19, 2008)

I went to rent it today but it was all out of them, only had two display copies.. while Golden Axe had like.. 5. Wtf? Ah well, next week then.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 19, 2008)

Teco said:


> I went to rent it today but it was all out of them, only had two display copies.. while Golden Axe had like.. 5. Wtf? Ah well, next week then.


When my friend and I ran out yesterday we were lucky that a store about 15-20 minutes away had ONE COPY LEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFT! And since my friend knew the dude who worked there, we even got a discount. Hurr!


----------



## Teco (Oct 19, 2008)

skittle said:


> When my friend and I ran out yesterday we were lucky that a store about 15-20 minutes away had ONE COPY LEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFT! And since my friend knew the dude who worked there, we even got a discount. Hurr!



Scratch that playing it right now!


----------



## Teco (Oct 20, 2008)

Its worth playing! Dear god! *pulled through vents*


----------



## MiMaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Revolutionizing a game is tough to do, but Dead Space has added an interesting twist on kills.  Who doesn't like dismemberment?


----------



## JamestheDoc (Oct 24, 2008)

Teco said:


> Shoot, now its not scary anymore -.-
> A two job working man on a space station? Ya be crazy to mess with that dude *punched*



Actually, he's a mining engineer!  :3  He works with mining equipment and technology, as well as does actual mining (or used to, until everything went to poopy-town).


----------



## Teco (Oct 25, 2008)

JamestheDoc said:


> Actually, he's a mining engineer!  :3  He works with mining equipment and technology, as well as does actual mining (or used to, until everything went to poopy-town).



Darn, not only isnt this game scary anymore, its not fun! This is like Rambo vs a pack of 1st graders!  *punched*


----------



## Tudd (Oct 25, 2008)

skittle said:


> So I showed my friend a trailer and he ran out and bought the game for the PS3. We waited until it got dark, shut the lights off and played it on a HUGE 1080p HD TV.
> 
> Fuckin' bloody Oh My God AMAZING!!!


 
Just finished doing that with a friend... Most definately worth it! 

Though we rent. "Buying" is reserved for multiplayer games.


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 25, 2008)

May i ask fine fellows, is the game uber?


----------



## Teco (Oct 26, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Just finished doing that with a friend... Most definately worth it!
> 
> Though we rent. "Buying" is reserved for multiplayer games.


"

Those are my guidelines too, ha


----------



## Skittle (Oct 26, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Just finished doing that with a friend... Most definately worth it!
> 
> Though we rent. "Buying" is reserved for multiplayer games.


Can't really rent for the computer so I am kinda SOL. I can't play shooters on consoles to save my liiiiiife.


----------



## scythemouse (Oct 26, 2008)

Thought I'd show you this utterly freaky death scene. 
4Player Podcast - Dead Space Crazy Deathscene

Plenty of gameplay and spoilers in their other highlights as well.


----------



## Tudd (Oct 26, 2008)

Teco said:


> Those are my guidelines too, ha


 
A rather good one too.  Note: Exceptions are welcome. 



skittle said:


> Can't really rent for the computer so I am kinda SOL. I can't play shooters on consoles to save my liiiiiife.


 
You can "borrow." 



scythemouse said:


> Thought I'd show you this utterly freaky death scene.
> 4Player Podcast - Dead Space Crazy Deathscene
> 
> Plenty of gameplay and spoilers in their other highlights as well.


 
Of all the amazing deaths I got to witness, (including a suicide, which was mildly disturbing rather than awe-inspiring,) that has got to be one of the greatest ones i've never seen. :grin:


----------



## bane233 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm playing it right now! and it's awesome!


----------



## yak (Oct 26, 2008)

Look great. Thanks for hinting me on another game to play which seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## Teco (Oct 28, 2008)

yak said:


> Look great. Thanks for hinting me on another game to play which seems to be pretty decent.



Oh its an awesome rental, wouldnt actually buy.. the replay value.. meh


----------



## Lost (Oct 29, 2008)

I have only one thing to say about...OMFG I didn't expect to be so pleased and fulfilled after playing this game. 
That game had me curbstomping corpses to pieces in fear they might try to kill me later!

Why do people seem to leave such nice things in creates that look like x-boxes...

Oh anyone play it on the PC yet becuase I have heard bad things.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone who talks shit on this game will get bitch slapped. My favorite game since RE4. Probably because it plays alot like RE4. Its somewhat cliched, but not enough to piss me off. John carpenters THE THING + ALIEN + RE4 + Bioshock= Dead Space. How can you go wrong with that combo.


----------



## yak (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay, beat it twice, on the hardest and then on the unlocked ultimate hard level. Wasn't difficult actually, just don't let them touch you and you'll stay alive.

I have to say that this game was the first thing in the past 5 years that managed to actually scare me on a number of occasions, and made me act irrationally in-game under the influence of that fear.

I love the fact that whoever programmed the enemy AI made them sneak up on you from behind and wait until you turn around to leap at you. Isak's pants were shat.


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

*has been looking at deadspace for a while* truly sexy as a game. tho im still waiting for the beta for Fallen Earth to come out.. Fallout 3 is quite sexy also.. but dead space holds the crown 100% point blank


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 14, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> Anyone who talks shit on this game will get bitch slapped. My favorite game since RE4. Probably because it plays alot like RE4. Its somewhat cliched, but not enough to piss me off. John carpenters THE THING + ALIEN + RE4 + Bioshock= Dead Space. How can you go wrong with that combo.




fucking A+ dude. im with you there.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 14, 2008)

Learn to edit.


----------



## chronoteeth (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry for the bump, but I done decided to review this game!


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 7, 2009)

I really want to play this game soooooo bad. I played the demo in the dark on my PS3 and I was like HOLY SHIT. Even the demo alone is scary. Thats saying a lot since a few games hardly scare me. I about pissed my pants when the enemies got back up and came after me.


----------



## Laze (Jan 7, 2009)

Not a bad game at all to be fair.

The Ripper is too damn fun. Not _Cerebral Bore_ fun, but anti-gravity buzzsaw launchers come close.

I thoroughly enjoyed the last boss too. Sense of scale was BRILLIANT. Granted the game didn't scare me as much as I would have liked, but upon seeing the hideous thing you have to take out before shutting the lid on the game for good, was actually genuinely worrying.

_Slight Spoiler:_
AND THEN THE FUCKER PICKS YOU UP AND ATTEMPTS TO EAT YOU AND I ACTUALLY SCREAMED LIKE A WOMAN!!!


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 7, 2009)

Entlassen said:


> Odd, why haven't I heard of this now?
> 
> Or for that matter, why am I interested in yet another gritty shooter game using only various shades of gray and brown in its color palette, set in a future universe on some installation overrun by grotesque monstrosities?



because bioshock shouldnt have been considered the spiritual sucessor to system shock. honestly deadspace is the true spiritual sucessor and has lots of improvements. 

1: its atmosphere is great. the game knows when to use lights and when not to. while a die hard horror fan like myself can predict every single movement of the monster(i mean honestly, it is predictable) their timing is great and plenty of supprises.... from the elevator scare at the beginning to fighting a giant butthole in the food storage section(to keep it from polluting the air) its just plain great.

2: the combat isnt allways dry. the fact that you can only shoot the weapon while sighted in means that you have to make the desision often to shoot or run. you spend a good deal of time doing both. some weapons ease that such as the ripper saw thing but yknow. its also one of the few console games ive seen actually promote good acuracy. cut the monster to pieces! 

3: it took the sort of concept of leveling up in ss2(the whole "upgrade your rig" thing with cyber parts you find) is here too. it allows a good deal of customization in using power nodes to upgrade your own rig or your gear to do what you want. being a classic horror ventran i went with all out damage on my plasma cutter and ripper(dont use anything else) to conserve as much ammo as possible.

4: the plot you can kinda see coming but its horror so thats ok. further the plot is placed in such a way that it honestly draws you in.

truthfully there are not many flaws to the game. they are there(such as being able to buy power nodes) but the flaws are few.


----------

